# Considering NREMT, do I need to take the written AND practical?



## trevor1189 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am considering taking the NREMT exam. It would get me out of taking them EMT portion of medic class. I was told because I took my PA practical this year (July) I wouldn't have to take a NR practical because the PA practical would count. Truth to this?

I do well on written tests so I'm not really worried about that. But I don't want to have to deal with going somewhere to take the written then going somewhere else for the practical.

If so I might just pay and have the extra two letters behind my name.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Oct 17, 2009)

I think you should take it, it cant hurt   you might learn something new and it may help in the future


----------



## doc61109 (Oct 19, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> I am considering taking the NREMT exam. It would get me out of taking them EMT portion of medic class. I was told because I took my PA practical this year (July) I wouldn't have to take a NR practical because the PA practical would count. Truth to this?
> 
> I do well on written tests so I'm not really worried about that. But I don't want to have to deal with going somewhere to take the written then going somewhere else for the practical.
> 
> If so I might just pay and have the extra two letters behind my name.



you still have to take the national registry practical no matter what, PA doesnt have a state test anymore for medics they use the national registry, as far as going to different locations, I am going out to ohio to take my practical, there is a separate fee for the practical wherever you go


----------

